# Рекомендации



## Доктор Ступин (13 Ноя 2006)

На сегодняшний день определено два принципиально различающихся вида лечения:
*• хирургическое
• консервативное*
Хирургическое лечение по поводу грыжи диска проводится по строгим показаниям в специализированных нейрохирургических отделениях и клиниках.
Разумно оговорить показания к хирургическому лечению.
По итогам многолетних наблюдений и результатам оперативного и консервативного методов лечения нами отмечено, что показаниями к операции являются:
- парезы и параличи сфинктеров прямой кишки и мочевого пузыря;
- выраженность и упорство корешковой боли, и отсутствие тенденции к их исчезновению в течение 2-х недель, особенно при размере грыжевого выпячивания свыше 7 мм, тем более с секвестрацией; 
- неэффективность консервативного лечения в течение 3-х месяцев и более
- параличи конечностей и сегментов; 
- признаки атрофии мышц на фоне отсутствия функциональной активности корешка; 
В настоящее время диагностические и особенно терапевтические достижения современной медицины (в первую очередь вертеброневрологии и мануальной медицины) позволяют избежать ненужных и далеко небезопасных хирургических вмешательств при заболеваниях позвоночника и открывают довольно широкие возможности для проведения этим больным амбулаторного консервативного лечения. По данным разных авторов, неудовлетворительные ближайшие результаты хирургического лечения по поводу грыжи диска наблюдаются в 10 - 20 % случаев, а рецидивы после операций у 10 - 28 % пациентов. Процент осложнений составляет не более 3-5%.
Более чем у половины из оперированных больных, у которых грыжа диска диагностируется до операции, таковая на самом деле не является непосредственным и единственным патогенетическим фактором в механизме возникновения пояснично-крестцовой боли. В этом свете интересны патологоанатомические исследования А. И. Арутюнова. Он изучил около сотни трупов людей, при жизни никогда не страдавших поясничными болями, и в 7 случаях обнаружил как одиночные, так и множественные грыжи дисков, а в 4 случаях резко выраженные грыжи дисков. 
Сложившееся на сегодня в большинстве лечебных учреждений мнение заключается в том, что хирургическое лечение дискогенной болезни показано только 10 - 12 % больных. Все остальные пациенты могут и должны получать консервативное лечение по поводу остеохондроза позвоночника и его осложнений.
В остальных случаях рекомендовано комбинированное консервативное лечение с применением современных лекарственных препаратов и методик. 
Острое сдавление корешка, «конского хвоста» или спинного мозга (парезы, нарушения деятельности сфинктеров), являются абсолютными показаниями к операции. По прошествии первых 6-7-ми часов, а тем более – 1-х суток, показания к операции в подобного рода случаях становятся относительными, во-первых – из-за формирования необратимых изменений в корешках и во-вторых, потому что в большинстве случаев в ходе лечебно-реабилитационных мероприятий процесс регрессирует приблизительно в течение 6-ти месяцев. Такие же сроки регресса наблюдаются и при отсроченных операциях.
Все остальные показания, так же являются относительными.
Западный опыт указывает на то, что количество оперативных вмешательств в ближайшее время будет расти. Уже сейчас, применение щадящих микрохирургических операций значительно расширило показания к оперативному вмешательству. Даже само наличие признаков компрессии корешка по результатам томографического исследования (конечно, в сочетании с соответствующей клинической картиной и недостаточно успешным консервативным лечением) на сегодняшний день является относительным показанием к применению оперативного вмешательства. Расширение возможностей ОМС, на которые мы с вами будем надеяться, будет ее одним фактором облегчения доступа пациентов к операции. По результатам работы ДМС, оперативное вмешательство и послеоперационное восстановление уже сейчас обходиться государству и пациенту дешевле, чем организация комплексного лечения и реабилитации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2007)

*Межпозвонковая грыжа диска*

При формировании лечебных программ основным является комплексный подход с учетом индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход, заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения.
Можно выделить три основных направления лечения:
*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока.
2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры.
3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания.*
Каждому из направлений, присущи свои методы и методики лечения:

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;
1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.5. Физиотерапия; 
1.6. Рефлексотерапия;

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия и массаж;
2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов; 
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия;
3.2. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции гомеопатических средств);
3.3. Электрофорез препаратов размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (карипазим). 

В предлагаемом списке перечислены как методы с доказанной и признаваемой всеми эффективностью, так и методы с авторским доказательством.

Где-то применяет для лечения только одно направление, иногда два и редко где, три. Желательно использование в лечении всех направлений, т.е. специализированный стационар или центр. Первое направление: таблетки, уколы, хорошо, если физиотерапия - это поликлиника. Тоже с капельным введением, локальным введением, обязательной физиотерапией, и из второго направления - ЛФК - это стационар. Всё тоже + иголки и мануальная терапия - специализированный стационар. 
Есть, конечно, где наоборот: лечат только мануальной терапией или иголками. Тут все зависит от причины, клиники и прочих особенностей. Иногда чуть подправить и полегчает, но если уж заболело по-хорошему, то и лечить надо по-хорошему! 
Набор методик из каждого направления определяет врач, на основании клинической картины и состояния пациента, с учетом индивидуальных противопоказаний и стадии заболевания.


Например:
1. Противовоспалительная терапия.

2. Миорексирующая терапия.

3. Метаболическая терапия.

4.Физиотерапия (включая воздействие на точки акупунктуры).

5. Лечебный медицинский массаж.

6. Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике

7. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям)

8. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.

9. ЛФК

10. Миостимуляция

11. Гомеопатическое лечение (в том числе лекарственная акупунктура).


Обычно всё это формируется в специализированных центрах лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника (неврологических проявлений заболеваний позвоночника).
Понимаю, что сложно составить такую программу, но узнайте, нет ли в городе специализированного центра и как лечат там.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2007)

*Составные компоненты восстановительных мероприятий после операции дискэктомии*

Составными компонентами *восстановительных мероприятий* являются:
1. *Медицинский* (восстановление здоровья), в принципе сейчас Ваш организм, сам, достиг этого состояния, он выжил в борьбе с этим заболеванием, но выжил с потерями-утренними болями, и если Вы не можете терпеть эти боли, то надо делать операцию, пусть с каким то риском, но нет другого выхода;
2. *Физический * (восстановление физической работоспособности), опять же организм вернул почти всё, но по утрам ему нужно время на формирование стереотипа движений при котором Вы можете работать хотя бы по дому, если физическая работоспособность не восстанавливается, и муж не может, или не  хочет Вас кормить, то надо делать операцию, пусть с каким то риском, но нет другого выхода;
3. *Профессиональный* (восстановление профессиональной трудоспособности), думаю Вы не летчик и не спортсмен, и особых требований Ваш труд к Вашему организму не предьявляет, но всё относительно. Если Вы вынуждены оставить работу из-за того, что не можете долго сидеть или бегать по лесницам на высоких каблуках, то это имеет отношение и к Вам, и  надо делать операцию, пусть с каким то риском, но нет другого выхода
4.* Социальный* (восстановление общей трудоспособности), т.е. если уж не по професии, то дома, лёжа за компьютером, Вы должны работать, если даже это не удаётся, то надо делать операцию, пусть с каким то риском, но нет другого выхода;
5. *Психологический *(побуждение к трудовой и профессиональной деятельности), самое тяжелое, бывает обьяснить, что наличие боли в спине, это не конец жизни, с этим можно и нужно бороться, и даже если от этого нельзя избавиться, то нужно и можно к этому приспособиться. Если Вы хотите вернуть к прежнему состоянию и все консервативные способы Вам не помогли, а для Вас это болезненный сдвиг в голове, то надо делать операцию, пусть с каким то риском, но нет другого выхода;
6. *Экономический* (минимизация потерь от длительности и частоты заболевания, и от потери профессиональной и общей трудоспособности), здесь Вам решать, если боль есть, но это не сказывается на Вашей работе и Вы тратите на поддержание своего имеющегося здоровья не всё, что зарабатываете, то можно так и продолжать жить, ожидая что благодаря консервативному лечению будет улучшение. Если, болеть не выгодно (теряете работу или много приходиться тратить на лечение), то надо делать операцию, пусть с каким то риском, но нет другого выхода.

Есть те, кто боятся операции больше, чем боли, кривизны и инвалидности. Что же в этом случае, можно помогать симптоматически и ждать, время лечит. До 70% таких пациентов, отказавшись от операции, постепенно находят своё положение, в котором им минимально больно, они могут работать, и успешно живут. Главное перетерпеть сильную боль (тут от месяца до шести) и минимизировать последствия. Добиться, чтобы болело реже, меньше и короче.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2008)

*Грыжи и беременность*



			
				ЯНаташа написал(а):
			
		

> Планирую второго ребенка. Можно ли рожать с такой спиной?



Практика показывает, что остерегаться надо не периода вынашивания беременности, когда нагрузка нарастает постепенно. И при условии соблюдения определённых условий организм женщины успевает приспособиться к беременности, не смотря на любые хронические заболевания. Как правило, и сами роды протекают без осложнений.
К определенным условия я отношу:
- провести превентивный курс лечения;
- подобрать гимнастические упражнения для различных периодов беременности (никак не фитнес);
- определиться с ортопедическими мероприятиями на период беременности (обувь, поясничный бандаж, грудной корсет);
- предусмотреть возможность уменьшения дополнительных нагрузок на позвоночник (работа, магазины, уборка в доме).

Остерегаться надо нагрузок после родов, когда на руках будут драгоценные, но весомые килограммы. И хотя "своя ноша не тянет", именно здесь понадобиться помощь второго виновника произошедшего и всех, кто будет радоваться появлению на свет второго малыша.

Научитесь правильно поднимать и переносить ребенка, выполнять ту домашнюю работу, которую не возьмут на себя другие члены семьи.
Хочу заметить, что этому вам надо научиться уже сейчас, все перечисленные вами обострения связаны как раз НЕправильным поведением.

При правильном подъеме тяжести необходимо согнуть ноги, а не позвоночник, присесть на корточки, при этом спина должна быть прямой и прижав ребенка к груди двумя руками, поднять его, разгибая ноги и не сгибая спину (как делают штангисты).

Чтобы уменьшить нагрузку на позвоночник во время кормления - не наклоняйтесь вперед и не откидывайтесь слишком далеко назад, плотно прижмитесь к спинке стула и создайте опору под шею и поясницу.

При переноске ребенка на руках нужно держать его как можно ближе к себе, исключить наклоны и повороты тела (скручивание позвоночника). Наилучшее положение для позвоночника -когда маленький ребенок в специальном рюкзаке на груди, а большой на спине. При длительной прогулке и подъеме коляски на этажи надевайте полужесткий корсет. Хотя, если лифт сломался, договоритесь с соседкой с первого этажа приглядеть за коляской до прихода мужа с работы.

При уборке использовать швабру и удлинители ручки пылесоса. Стирку и глажение белья делать с прямой спиной, не наклонившись в ванну или над низким столиком, а поставив таз на высокую подставку и используя гладильную доску.

Купать ребенка так же лучшене наклонившись в ванну, а поставив ванночку на специальную подставку. Если все же используете обычную ванну, не стесняйтесь встать на колени, подложив под них мягкое полотенце.

И обычный мой призыв, при таких вопросах.
Не бойтесь беременеть! Не бойтесь рожать! Не бойтесь растить!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2008)

*План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине*

Требования к организации современного рабочего места


Факторы риска современного рабочего места:
• для зрения – свечение, мерцание, дрожание, дискретность экранного изображения, блики; длительная фиксация взгляда на экран, интенсивная перефокусировка глаз (документ–клавиатура–экран и обратно);
• для нервной системы – монотонная и длительная работа, чаще всего в условиях дефицита времени и нервно-эмоциональных нагрузок вследствие высокой “цены” за допущенные ошибки.
• для позвоночника и мышц спины – статичность позы (нередко – неправильной), постоянное напряжение небольшой группы мышц.
Эти факторы порождают: зрительное и общее утомление, ухудшение зрения, боли в позвоночнике (в том числе остеохондроз), болезненные ощущения в мышцах.

Требования к рабочим помещениям:
• Расположение рабочих мест с ПЭВМ в подвальных помещениях не допускается;
• Площадь на одно рабочее место с ПЭВМ для взрослых пользователей должна составлять не менее 6,0 кв. м, а объем – не менее 20,0 куб.м;
• Помещение с ПЭВМ должны оборудоваться системами кондиционирования воздуха или эффективной приточно-вытяжной вентиляцией (параметры ионного состава воздуха строго нормированы).
• Внешнее освещение должно быть достаточным и равномерным; рабочая документация должна подсвечиваться (при необходимости) настольной лампой, располагаться на держателе бумаги; рабочее место с ПЭВМ располагается сбоку (желательно справа) от естественного света.

Требования к рабочему месту:
• Стол, рабочий стул (кресло) и подставка для ног должны быть регулируемыми;
• Высота рабочей поверхности стола (для взрослых пользователей) должна регулироваться в пределах 68-80 см (при отсутствии такой возможности высота рабочей поверхности стола должна составлять 72,5 см); стол должен иметь пространство для ног высотой не менее 60 см, шириной не менее 50 см;
• Подставка для ног: ширина не менее 30 см, глубина не менее 40 см, регулировка по высоте до 15 см и по углу наклона опорной поверхности до 20 градусов; поверхность ее рифленая, с передним бортиком высотой 1 см.

Требования к организации рабочего процесса:
• Отрегулировать вращающееся кресло по высоте так, чтобы экран монитора оказался перед Вами по центру и чуть ниже уровня глаз; а спинка кресла поддерживала спину, особенно ее нижнюю часть;
• Ноги должны опираться на специальную подставку или хоты бы твердо на пол;
• Руки при работе с клавиатурой должны лежать прямо перед Вами, а пальцы – легко передвигаться.
• Клавиатура должна располагаться на нужной высоте (на уровне локтей), клавиши ее должны быть чувствительны к легкому нажатию.
• Монитор расположить правильно, – т.е. перед глазами по центру, на расстоянии 60-70 см от глаз, расстояние от соседнего монитора – не менее 1,2 м (сбоку) и 2 м (впереди и сзади).
• Мышь должна быть расположена так, чтобы кисть не была изогнута в запястье; не держать мышь подолгу на одном месте, передвигать ее каждый час на другой участок, держать ее легко, расслабленной кистью.
• Режим работы: не белее 6 часов, обязательные короткие перерывы и прогулки каждые 30-60 С, длительные перерывы (10-15 минут) каждые 2 часа, с выполнением релаксирующих упражнений (а не компьютерных игр); выполнение разгрузочных комплексов ЛФК.

Основания для вышеперечисленного: 
Санитарные правила и нормы 2.2.2.542 – 96 
“Гигиенические требования к видео дисплейным терминалам, ПЭВМ и организации работы”, утвержден постановлением Госкомсанэпиднадзора РФ от 14 июля 1996 г. № 14).

Интересно узнать теперь, Ваше рабочее место соответствует требованиям или Вы преднамеренно формируете свою усталость.


----------



## WIN (12 Июн 2011)

Подскажите, все вышенаписанное относится и к грыже шейного отдела и есть ли там особенности как при показании к операции так и при консервативном лечении?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2011)

Это общие рассуждения и они подходят к любому отделу позвоночника.


----------



## Lari (25 Ноя 2011)

Славный анимационный фильм - работа с компьютером


----------



## Нася (25 Ноя 2011)

Отличный фильмец! Спасиб, Лари!)


----------



## Больной №01 (9 Дек 2011)

Мне тоже фильм понравился


----------



## Таньчик (17 Янв 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *Грыжи и беременность*
> 
> Практика показывает, что остерегаться надо не периода вынашивания беременности, когда нагрузка нарастает постепенно. И при условии соблюдения определённых условий организм женщины успевает приспособиться к беременности, не смотря на любые хронические заболевания. Как правило, и сами роды протекают без осложнений.
> К определенным условия я отношу:
> ...



Перебирала в интернете корсеты для беременных (у меня беременность 18 недель и 3 грыжи в пояснично-крестцовом отделе) не могу определиться с выбором. Есть корсеты с ребрами жесткости, есть обычные бандажи. И в тех и в других в рекомендациях проблемы с позвоночником. Так какой оптимальнее. И если выбрать с ребрами жесткости, то не будет ли это вредно, ведь носить его нужно будет весь день.
И еще проблемы с гимнастикой, т. К. Для укрепления мышц спины, в основном упражнения для укрепления пресса, а при беременности эти упражнения нельзя. Так как подобрать? Если возможно подскажите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2012)

Тут все просто.
Бандаж для беременных-удобный.
Гимнастика для беременных-приемлемая.
Сейчас гланое беременность и заниматься специальной гимнатикой при боли в спине - нельзя.


----------



## Таньчик (25 Янв 2012)

Спасибо. В общем нужно просто очень сильно любить себя и свое состояние


----------



## МарияЛ (22 Июн 2012)

Доктор Ступин, можно узнать Ваше мнение - с острого периода прошло 6 месяца (грыжа большая в пояснице), обошлась без операции. Болей нет, но дискомфорт есть и выше и ниже участка с грыжей.  Можно ли ходить в баню?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2012)

Мыться надо!

Баня не показана при сильной боли.
В вашей ситуации баня показана.
Но когда приходит пациент и говорит что перегрел или переохладил грыжу после бани, всегда прошу рассказать как это было.
- ну как, доктор, попарился, очень быстро выбежал, очень быстро прыгнул в снег, так же быстро выскочил, но видимо не успел и застудился, потому как заболела спина.
Тогда приходится объяснять, что проблема не в "застудил", а в "расшевелил" , т е надо медленно выйти из бани, медленно лечь в снег, правильно встать, и пойти снова погреться.


----------



## Dmitry59 (20 Мар 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сходить к врачу и определить - что и от чего болит?


По итогам многолетних наблюдений и результатам оперативного и консервативного методов лечения нами отмечено, что показаниями к операции являются:
- выраженность и упорство корешковой боли, и отсутствие тенденции к их исчезновению в течение 2-х недель, особенно при размере грыжевого выпячивания свыше 7 мм.

Доктор, вы тут имеете ввиду любую боль или ту, с которой сложно жить. И еще это только грыжи или и протрузии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2014)

Dmitry59 написал(а):


> По итогам многолетних наблюдений и результатам оперативного и консервативного методов лечения нами отмечено, что показаниями к операции являются:
> - выраженность и упорство корешковой боли, и отсутствие тенденции к их исчезновению в течение 2-х недель, особенно при размере грыжевого выпячивания свыше 7 мм.
> 
> Доктор, вы тут имеете ввиду любую боль или ту, с которой сложно жить. И еще это только грыжи или и протрузии?


Учите матчасть.
Боль такая,  что на работу ходить не может человек.
А грыжа или протрузия, неважно.


----------



## Bravo (20 Мар 2014)

Я так полагаю, когда стоишь - болит, когда сидишь - болит, когда лежишь - чуть меньше, но болит. И спать не можешь без лекарств. И никак не находится положение правильное тела.


----------



## Lari (23 Окт 2014)

*УПРАЖНЕНИЯ ДЛЯ ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА*
1. Разведите руки в стороны и вращайтесь по часовой стрелке. Вращайтесь с такой скоростью, с какой вы можете, не теряя контроля над собой. Замедлите вращение или остановитесь, если почувствуете головокружение. Начните с трех раз. нужно довести до 21 раза.





2. Лягте на спину. Разведите руки в стороны, пальцы держите близко вместе, ладони вверх.Одновременно поднимайте голову и прямые ноги вверх. При этом подбородок прижимайте к груди. Старайтесь не сгибать колени. Не торопитесь, медленно поднимайте и опускайте голову и ноги. Позвольте вашим мышцам расслабиться и продолжайте. Сделайте глубокий вдох, когда поднимаете ноги и выдох, когда опускаете. Соблюдайте ритм.




3. Встаньте на колени.Тело должно быть вертикально полу.Наклоняйтесь назад и возвращайтесь в исходное положение. Вдохните глубоко, когда наклоняетесь назад и выдохните при возврате в исходное положение. Соблюдайте ритмичное дыхание.нужно довести до 21 раза.




4. Сядьте на пол, разведите ноги в стороны, тело должно быть вертикальным. Прогибайтесь и наклоняйте голову назад настолько, на сколько можете. В положении прогнувшись, напрягите мышцы тела и расслабьте их. Возвращайтесь в исходное положение. Отдохните и продолжайте. Когда поднимаетесь- делайте вдох, когда опускаетесь- выдох. Задержите дыхание во то время, когда напрягаете мышцы. Сделайте 21 раз.




5. Встаньте на четвереньки. Распределите ваш вес раномерно между коленями и кистями рук.Медленно поднимайте ягодицы вверх, опуская при этом голову вниз. Во время выполнения всех ритуалов руки и ноги должны быть прямыми. Ваше тело должно принять форму буквы V. Подбородок прижимайте к груди. Пауза и возвращайтесь в исходное положение. Вдохните при подъеме и выдохните при спуске. Повторите 21 раз.


----------



## Bravo (23 Окт 2014)

Может, я и ошибаюсь, но 2,4,5 показаны далеко не всем.


----------



## La murr (23 Окт 2014)

Bravo написал(а):


> Может, я и ошибаюсь...


Именно с моим диагнозом всё именно так, Алексей - _противопоказано._
Вы правы.


----------



## Kobil (26 Окт 2018)

La murr написал(а):


> Именно с моим диагнозом всё именно так, Алексей - _противопоказано._
> Вы правы.


 У вас какой диагноз?грыжа сколько  мм?


----------



## La murr (26 Окт 2018)

@Kobil, я после операции по поводу спондилолистеза и грыжи диска L5-S1 (ТПФ).


----------



## Адель (1 Май 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, @Доктор Ступин, 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На сегодняшний день определено два принципиально различающихся вида лечения:
> *• хирургическое
> • консервативное*
> Хирургическое лечение по поводу грыжи диска проводится по строгим показаниям в специализированных нейрохирургических отделениях и клиниках.
> ...



Здравствуйте!  Меня прооперировали спустя 1, 5 суток после отказа тазовых функции.  Грыжа L5-S1 16mm . Острая задержка мочи. После операции прошёл месяц, никаких улучшений нет. Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли надежда, что они восстановятся и какие меры можно предпринять чтобы добиться положительных результатов. Мне 35 лет. Рост 175 вес 62. Заранее СПАСИБО!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Май 2019)

Есть. Срок восстановления - год.
Что делаете на сегодня?


----------



## Адель (2 Май 2019)

Спасибо, большое за ответ. Сейчас делаю лфк, сделала курс физиопроцедур( магнит и электростимуляцию мочевого пузыря)из препаратов пью : нейромидин 20 мг 3 рв/д, трентал 400 мг 3 рв/д, омез 20 мг 2 рад, глиатилин, 400 мг утром, канифрон 2 таб. 3 раза в день. Делаю самокатеризацию 4-5раз в день. Но не чувствую, что наполнился мочевой пузырь или надо опорожнить кишечник. Все делаю по времени. Делаю упражнения Кегеля.  Заключение МРТ до операции: МР- признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений поясничного отдела позвоночника с МР-признаками жировой дегенерации в телах позвонков. Остеохондроз. Спондилёз. Грыжа диска L5-S1. Протрузия диска L4-L5. Абсолютный стеноз дурального мешка на уровне L5-S1. Операция 09.04.2019 . Микрохирургическая декомпрессия позвоночного канала. Частичная гемиламинэктомия S1 слева, удаление крупной серединой грыжи 16mm L5-S1 м/п диска. Никаких изменений после операции нет ( онемение левой стороны промежности и бёдра сохраняется)Хирург сказал, что это инсульт спинного мозга. Я не сторонник операций по этому пыталась долго справится своими силами. Какие меры ещё можно предпринять?  Куда приехать на реабилитацию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2019)

Все идет, пусть медленно, но идет.


----------



## Адель (2 Май 2019)

Спасибо за внимание к моей проблеме!!!Желаю Здоровья Вам и вашим близким!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2019)

Слабость ног есть?
ЭНМГ сделали


----------



## Адель (2 Май 2019)

Слабость больше в левой ноге, где и все проблемы. Хожу нормально, только, когда по лестнице спускаюсь иногда ноги дрожат. У меня мышцы на левой ягодице поти всегда в тонусе и как бы мышца отдельно, жировая ткань отдельно. Левая часть промежности без чувствительности ( как новакоином отколотая) сфинктер кишечника тоже.С кишечником полный бардак.... «козьи какашки» с кровью и слизью. ЭНМГ не делала.... Если честно первый раз слышу о таком исследовании. Обязательно в ближайшее время сделаю. Я бы хотела не упустить время и сделать все возможное и невозможное, чтобы восстановить тазовые функции. Я не знаю как работать и жить дальше. Нейроуролог, кроме как оформления инвалидности ничего не предложил.

ЭНМГ чего сделать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2019)

Пока инвалидность, она поможет.
Если работать, то пока в памперсах.
Процедуры - хорошо, по окончании обсудим.
Лекарства - хорошо, по окончании обсудим.
ЛФК - хорошо, делать и делать.
Не спешите.


----------



## Адель (2 Май 2019)

Спасибо, большое. Памперсы мне не нужны...у меня наоборот задержка мочи и кала.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2019)

Я понял, но памперсы дают уверенность, большинство говорят, что в них лучше, но все по настрою.


----------



## Адель (2 Май 2019)

Настрой боевой!!! Буду счастлива описаться, хоть в центе города))) Похлюпаю ножками  в лужице и побегу счастливая домой))) Спасибо, Вам!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Май 2019)

Точно описано!
Наше дело правое!
...


----------

